# Hummus



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

Soak 1 cup of small chick peas and 1 Tablespoon Baking Soda in water overnight.

Rinse off and soak in clean water for 2 or more hours and drain.

Add chick peas and 1/2 teaspoon baking soda to pot and cook on high heat until the peas are dry. Then cook two minutes more. 

Add 6 or 7 cups of water to pot and bring to a slow boil. Skim off any foam as they cook. Cook until tender and drain.

While they are cooking mix:
1/2 cup tahini
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 cloves of garlic 

Add chick peas to blender and blend until smooth. Then add tanhi, lemon juice, garlic and 1/4 teaspoon cumin. Place into refrigerator. 

When ready to serve use ice water (if needed) to dilute to desired consistency. 

Top with a good quality olive oil, olives and chopped flat leaf parsley.  




Hummus by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never had hummus, nor knew what it looked like.
What ethnicity is it? Is it used like a cold spread or dip/sauce? Do people eat it with crackers, too?
Educate me. I just  might give it a go based on your picture of it.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I've never had hummus, nor knew what it looked like.
> What ethnicity is it? Is it used like a cold spread or dip/sauce? Do people eat it with crackers, too?
> Educate me. I just  might give it a go based on your picture of it.



Hummus is Middle Eastern / Arabic exactly where is came from and who can claim it is cause of meany heated discussions. 

It is eaten as a dip for breads, crackers and vegetables. It is also used as a sauce. Normally served cold.  

It is a very healthy food.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks. It seems like it would be pretty good.
So chick peas... those are garbanzo or chi chi beans, right? They come in a can?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats how I do my hummous, with tahini and lemon , but I used canned chick peas and reserve a little of the water to loosen it up a bit. Its a cracking dip, great with warm pitta bread and or crudites.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It seems like it would be pretty good.
> So chick peas... those are garbanzo or chi chi beans, right? They come in a can?



To me the canned ones have a bit of a grainy texture.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2013)

I love hummus! Love your presentation, PPO! I like to add a bit of cayenne and ground coriander to mine. Gives it a bit of a kick. Sometimes I add 1/2 cup roasted red pepper, too. And I'm lazy - I use canned chickpeas.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

That's such a nice presentation, PPO!  

I'd wondered if you meant dried garbanzos in your recipe too.  Apparently so!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't know they came dried, but like I said before, I don't spend a lot of time in the dry bean aisle.
I love the canned ones. I'll have to see how they compare before I turn one of them into hummus.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2013)

I use the canned ones, because I don't like having the skins in the hummus, and they are a bugger to remove from the home cooked chickpeas.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I love hummus! Love your presentation, PPO! I like to add a bit of cayenne and ground coriander to mine. Gives it a bit of a kick. Sometimes I add 1/2 cup roasted red pepper, too. And I'm lazy - I use canned chickpeas.



Thank you. Hummus can be good on its own or you can add lots of other flavors. That is one of the things I like about it.  



Dawgluver said:


> That's such a nice presentation, PPO!
> 
> I'd wondered if you meant dried garbanzos in your recipe too.  Apparently so!



Chick peas and garbanzos are the same. I do prefer the smaller ones. But I do use the larger ones when I can not find the small ones. 



pacanis said:


> I didn't know they came dried, but like I said before, I don't spend a lot of time in the dry bean aisle.
> I love the canned ones. I'll have to see how they compare before I turn one of them into hummus.



The canned beans are a good place to start making your own. A lot less time than cooking your own beans.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I use the canned ones, because I don't like having the skins in the hummus, and they are a bugger to remove from the home cooked chickpeas.



That is one of the things I like about using this method. I do not remove the skins and it comes out with a nice texture.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Chick peas and garbanzos are the same. I do prefer the smaller ones. But I do use the larger ones when I can not find the small ones.




I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.  I know they're the same thing, but had just wondered if you had meant dried, not canned.

Once, DH and I went to the store and I asked him to pick up a couple cans of chickpeas, he swore they did not have chickpeas, only garbanzos.  Then I turned the can around, the other side said Chickpeas!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.  I know they're the same thing, but had just wondered if you had meant dried, not canned.
> 
> Once, DH and I went to the store and I asked him to pick up a couple cans of chickpeas, he swore they did not have chickpeas, only garbanzos.  Then I turned the can around, the other side said Chickpeas!



That is funny. 

I am a dried bean kind of guy when possible. The canned ones are not bad just that I do not like the texture.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice photos PPO!  Were you a Food Stylist in a prior life?    BTW, the hummus looks yummy too.  I've never made it even though our son keeps saying "but it's so EASY Mom!".  One of these days I'll have to shock him - and then post a photo on Facebook so he knows I didn't lie.  

I like my store-bought one with kalamata olives.   Or I'll jazz up the plain one with a bit of lemon zest.  Heck, it's ALL good!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never gone to the effort of using dry chick peas.  Maybe I should.

Hummus varies greatly from cook to cook.  The quantities above are guidelines.  This recipe should be adjusted to your taste.  More or less of any of the ingredients is acceptable.

16 Oz Canned Garbanzo Beans
3-4 Tb Tahini
1 Cl Garlic, cut up or crushed
½ Ea	Lemon Juice
TT  Salt
2-3 Tb Olive Oil
2-3 Tb Water

Place all the ingredients except the water into the bowl of a food processor and process until fairly smooth and fully blended.

Add water to obtain the desired thickness and process again until smooth.

Adjust salt and lemon to taste.


If you like, you can make Kalamata olive hummus by adding a handful of olives to this recipe.  Roasted red pepper hummus is another option.


----------



## Alix (Jul 29, 2013)

Another vote for canned chickpeas here. I'm a lazy cook. I'm sure the dried ones TASTE better, but I find the canned ones much faster and easier to work with. I tend to use roasted garlic in mine, and I do a whole head of roasted garlic for one can of chickpeas. I don't put any tahini in mine either, I have a friend who is allergic and I don't want to kill her. 

I have a lovely red pepper on my plant, a can of chickpeas and some lovely fresh garlic sitting in the pantry. Hmmmm...I think that might be on our menu for lunch one of these afternoons. 

What do you all use to scoop your hummus? I have a selection of crackers that we all like, but recently my daughters have been using peapods and cucumbers.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> ...What do you all use to scoop your hummus? I have a selection of crackers that we all like, but recently my daughters have been using peapods and cucumbers.



I usually use pieces of pita.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

Thinking hummus may be on the menu here sometime soon too.  I don't have tahini, but I do have sesame oil.  Hmmm.


----------



## Alix (Jul 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I usually use pieces of pita.



Do you toast them at all first or just cut up fresh pita?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> Do you toast them at all first or just cut up fresh pita?



Fresh.  I sometimes make toasted pita chips but not for hummus.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely presentation. I make hummus about 3-4x/month. I often add toasted walnuts. I usually use dried chickpeas. I make a whole bunch and freeze what I don't use for the next batch. I eat hummus on fresh veggies as a dip, on leaf lettuce as the base for a wrap, on rice wrappers topped with fresh veggies and herbs. One thing I keep meaning to try is freezing hummus, but I never seem to have any leftover.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Lovely presentation. I make hummus about 3-4x/month. I often add toasted walnuts. I usually use dried chickpeas. I make a whole bunch and freeze what I don't use for the next batch. I eat hummus on fresh veggies as a dip, on leaf lettuce as the base for a wrap, on rice wrappers topped with fresh veggies and herbs. One thing I keep meaning to try is freezing hummus, but I never seem to have any leftover.


That's a brilliant idea to freeze cooked chickpeas.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> That's such a nice presentation, PPO!
> 
> I'd wondered if you meant dried garbanzos in your recipe too.  Apparently so!



Garbanzo beans and chickpeas are the same thing


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Garbanzo beans and chickpeas are the same thing



Yes!  ^^ look up!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes!  ^^ look up!



I should !  Sorry!

Your beagler is adorable !


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I should !  Sorry!
> 
> Your beagler is adorable !



Thanks!  Not so much when she's on a window bunny hunt...I have to kick her off from using my head as a perch!


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2013)

I will often buy a can of chick peas, rinse them, and eat for a snack. Love them on a salad.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> I will often buy a can of chick peas, rinse them, and eat for a snack. Love them on a salad.


I love chick peas. I will dress them with EVOO and vinegar, Italian spices, and red pepper flakes, let them sit overnight, and those are my lunch salad. I roast them, mash them, add them to all kinds of dishes. Wish I could grow them here, but they need 100+ days and we don't have that long of growing season. I use chick pea flour when I make pitas...love chick peas. And, they freeze well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

Alix said:


> What do you all use to scoop your hummus? I have a selection of crackers that we all like, but recently my daughters have been using peapods and cucumbers.



Cucumber slices, celery and carrot sticks, sliced raw mushrooms, lightly blanched asparagus spears or broccoli florets, cauliflower chunks...pretty much any raw or barely cooked veggie you would put on any well-appointed relish tray.  And, of course, pita chips!  My favorite is Stacey's multigrain.   They're good "naked" too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I love chick peas. I will dress them with EVOO and vinegar, Italian spices, and red pepper flakes, let them sit overnight, and those are my lunch salad....



We picked up a tub of "Balela" at Trader Joe's once.  Mmm good stuff.  Forgot about it until your post, so thanks!  Now I want to make some.  It's basically a chick pea and black bean salad; I seen a number of variations after that point as to what else goes in.  Any recipe that calls for mint in it is instantly swapped in my mind with parsley.  I don't do mint ever since the "Mint Julep Incident" on our honeymoon...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got chick peas soaking...I'm thinking I will roast some of them for about 15-20 minutes before I turn them into hummus. Hummus is so easy to make if you have a blender or food processor. I don't know why s/one would ever buy it "ready made." I like a bit of heat in mine so I usually add a fresh jalapeno pepper when I'm blending everything. And nuts (usually roasted walnuts although the last time I made it, I added toasted hemp seeds).


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 30, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice photos PPO!  Were you a Food Stylist in a prior life?    BTW, the hummus looks yummy too.  I've never made it even though our son keeps saying "but it's so EASY Mom!".  One of these days I'll have to shock him - and then post a photo on Facebook so he knows I didn't lie.
> 
> I like my store-bought one with kalamata olives.   Or I'll jazz up the plain one with a bit of lemon zest.  Heck, it's ALL good!



Thank you. 

That would be a good surprise for your son! Just be sure and jazz it up the way you like!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 30, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I've got chick peas soaking...I'm thinking I will roast some of them for about 15-20 minutes before I turn them into hummus. Hummus is so easy to make if you have a blender or food processor. I don't know why s/one would ever buy it "ready made." I like a bit of heat in mine so I usually add a fresh jalapeno pepper when I'm blending everything. And nuts (usually roasted walnuts although the last time I made it, I added toasted hemp seeds).



I have never roasted any before making the hummus.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> I have never roasted any before making the hummus.


I thought I had done everything one could do to make hummus (and eat chickpeas)--wrong! The toasted chickpeas up the hummus a notch. Give it a try next time.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2013)

gravy queen said:


> thats how i do my hummous, with tahini and lemon , but i used canned chick peas and reserve a little of the water to loosen it up a bit. Its a cracking dip, great with warm pitta bread and or crudites.


 
+1       ......


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 16, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Soak 1 cup of small chick peas and 1 Tablespoon Baking Soda in water overnight.
> 
> Rinse off and soak in clean water for 2 or more hours and drain.
> 
> ...


This is virtually the recipe I use but rather than using iced water to adjust the texture of the hummus, I use a little of the water the chick peas were cooked in. 

And don't use tinned chick peas. The hummus isn't anywhere as good as that made with freshly cooked ones. I use my old pressure cooker to cook the peas - only takes about 20 minutes plus soaking time (over night).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

That looks fabulous


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 2, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I thought I had done everything one could do to make hummus (and eat chickpeas)--wrong! The toasted chickpeas up the hummus a notch. Give it a try next time.




I tried toasting them, but they got stuck in the toaster......


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I tried toasting them, but they got stuck in the toaster......


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 2, 2013)

I have only had hummus a couple times, but yesterday made my own for the first time.  I read through so many recipes online before I decided what to do.  I did see a note that said you don't really have to put tahini in it, and since I don't even know what that is, I left it out.  I, and my DIL thought it turned out great!  I used canned chick peas, dry garlic powder, olive oil, cumin, in my food processor, and added some of the liquid from the can on chick peas until it reached the desired consistancy.  Next time I intend to add some roasted red peppers, and maybe some other things for different flavors.  I will eat this with my celery stix instead of cream cheese.  Much healthier.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2013)

Tahini is sesame seed butter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2013)

You can use a little toasted sesame oil to get that flavor. I like to put a bit of lem8n juice, ground coriander and cayenne in mine.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2013)

I've had a can of garbanzos in the cupboard for a week, but I'm holding out to find the tahini paste/oil or whatever it is.
I've noticed one of the commercial hummus makers have been advertising hummus a lot on TV lately.


----------



## merstar (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a great variation - I've made it many times with less olive oil:
CILANTRO JALAPENO HUMMUS
Cilantro Jalapeno Hummus - Garnish with Lemon | Garnish with Lemon


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 2, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> You can use a little toasted sesame oil to get that flavor. I like to put a bit of lem8n juice, ground coriander and cayenne in mine.




Oh, yes, I put some lemon juice in mine, too.  I don't have coriander, but I could add some ceyenne for a little kick.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got chickpeas in the fridge. I think I need to convert those to hummus tonight. I love hummus and make it lots of different ways.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2013)

I enjoy hummus with roasted red peppers.  Of course, I think roasted red peppers can go into most things.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

My two favorite hummuses (hummi?) are either with kalamata olives or with extra lemon juice and a bit of lemon zest.  Instead of making salads some nights I put out a relish platter with scads of different raw and lightly blanched veggies, hummus, and a dip or two.  So much fun to just munch!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 3, 2013)

Pork chops celery and rosemary and puree them in the food processor instead of tahini.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 3, 2013)

I make a ton of that every week at work. The recipe is very basic like this one. I add a handfull of fresh parlsey also. 

I love the stuff, but GF doesn't like the fact that I love it, if you know what I mean....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> Pork chops celery and rosemary and puree them in the food processor instead of tahini.



Pork chops???


----------



## taxlady (Sep 3, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pork chops???


I guess that's for people who are allergic to legumes.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 3, 2013)

whoops not pork chops celery and rosemary i must have meant something else
too many pork chops.
hah
Smart
you got the $$$$$
It.
bye


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a variation for you hummus-makers.  It's no doubt good made with your home-cooked chickpeas rather than canned.

Spiced Carrot Hummus with Garlic Oil

1 cup peeled, chopped carrots
1 15-oz can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
3 tablespoons tahini
2 tablespoons garlic extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt, or more to taste
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Bring an inch or so of water to boil in a small pot fitted with a steamer basket. Add the carrots and steam until tender when pierced with a fork. Transfer the steamed carrots to a food processor fitted with steel blade.

Add the remaining ingredients and process for several minutes until thick and smooth, stopping once or twice to scrape down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula. Refrigerate in an airtight container for up to 3 days.  Makes about 1-3/4 cups.

My local farmer's market lady gave me this recipe.  I liked it.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 3, 2013)

I think once you have a basic hummus recipe that you like, you can add anything else to it for flavoring.  I'm going to try a few of the variations mentioned here...Well, not the pork chops!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I think once you have a basic hummus recipe that you like, you can add anything else to it for flavoring.  I'm going to try a few of the variations mentioned here...Well, not the pork chops!


I play with hummus variations all the time. We like ours on the hot side, so there is always something to up the heat--jalapenos, chilpolte chili, cayenne peppers. I also like to add nuts--toasted walnuts + olives are one of my favorite combos. Hummus is so easy to make, takes 5 minutes in the FP, I don't know why s/one would buy it. I've been wondering if it freezes? Rock?

If you get on a hummus kick, you might as well learn how to make homemade pita bread. I have posted a recipe in "what are you baking today" for my basic recipe that I do in the bread machine (dough) and then in the oven.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 4, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I play with hummus variations all the time. We like ours on the hot side, so there is always something to up the heat--jalapenos, chilpolte chili, cayenne peppers. I also like to add nuts--toasted walnuts + olives are one of my favorite combos. Hummus is so easy to make, takes 5 minutes in the FP, I don't know why s/one would buy it. I've been wondering if it freezes? Rock?
> 
> If you get on a hummus kick, you might as well learn how to make homemade pita bread. I have posted a recipe in "what are you baking today" for my basic recipe that I do in the bread machine (dough) and then in the oven.




I think the last one I bought in the store was chipoltle.  It had a bit of a kick, but was not actually hot.  I don't do hot.  A dash of cayenne is usually enough for me.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2013)

I couldn't find the tahini, but at the checkout line they said they had it.
I'll be back Saturday, so I'll pick up some then. I'm on my way to making my own hummus.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I couldn't find the tahini, but at the checkout line they said they had it.
> I'll be back Saturday, so I'll pick up some then. I'm on my way to making my own hummus.


Turn the jar of tahini upside down and leave it that way for at least a few hours. The stuff separates, with oil floating on top and hard stuff under it. Turning it upside down helps to mix and soften it.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. It sounds like mole. They say that oil layer helps it keep longer.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 4, 2013)

I was looking up tahini onlne and they sell several type on Amazon.  I was reading the reviews and this one person said that when they got it they were surprised that it wasn't tahini, but a* powder* and you had to mix it.  What were they talking about?  Doesn't it come ready to use, except for mixing the oil into it?


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 4, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I was looking up tahini onlne and they sell several type on Amazon.  I was reading the reviews and this one person said that when they got it they were surprised that it wasn't tahini, but a* powder* and you had to mix it.  What were they talking about?  Doesn't it come ready to use, except for mixing the oil into it?


You can make your own from ground toasted sesame seeds. I've never seen the powder. I buy mine in a jar and it is like peanut butter. I love to mix it with miso and use it as a spread on toast...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never seen a powdered form either.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 4, 2013)

Never heard of powdered tahini before.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, yeah... tahini is _real_ big with the preppers


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I couldn't find the tahini, but at the checkout line they said they had it.
> I'll be back Saturday, so I'll pick up some then. I'm on my way to making my own hummus.




We couldn't find it either, but my husband asked the mgr and he took us right to it.  It was in the aisle near the salad dressings, on a shelf with jars of grape leaves and capers.  I would never have found it on my own.  I think it was around $7 for a 16 oz jar.  I will be making a lot of hummus because my daughter and daughter in law are going to be wanting some, so I can easily use this size jar.  The first time I made it I made it without the tahini and they all loved it, but I want it to be authentic.  I noticed that tanini is very high fat, but It must be good fat because it only listed 3.5 gm of sat fat out of a total of 23 gm.  

I never liked chick peas plain, but I sure do like hummus!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tahini is made from sesame seeds and it is a very good fat for you.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Turn the jar of tahini upside down and leave it that way for at least a few hours. The stuff separates, with oil floating on top and hard stuff under it. Turning it upside down helps to mix and soften it.



When you are putting your groceries away, store it that way. Then it will be ready to go. I do this with several item that require mixing upon opening. Like sweetened condensed milk. Natural peanut butter is another one.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I never liked chick peas plain, but I sure do like hummus!



Every so often I will buy a can of chick peas and eat them like a snack. I rinse them first though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Every so often I will buy a can of chick peas and eat them like a snack. I rinse them first though.



I buy them by the case, once a month and eat them after rinsing.  Sometimes I remember to put tomatoes in with them.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy them by the case, once a month and eat them after rinsing.  Sometimes I remember to put tomatoes in with them.



Every month I buy a cluster of tomatoes just for eating. Right now I am cutting one up to add to my beets and other veggies with HV salad dressing. Chick peas and tomato. Hmmmm. Thanks. Found another way to use them. Chick peas go on next month's list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Every month I buy a cluster of tomatoes just for eating. Right now I am cutting one up to add to my beets and other veggies with HV salad dressing. Chick peas and tomato. Hmmmm. Thanks. Found another way to use them. Chick peas go on next month's list.



Rinse the chickpeas, add in a can of diced tomatoes and chill.  Lots of pepper!   Yummy, it's hard for me to stop eating them.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rinse the chickpeas, add in a can of diced tomatoes and chill.  Lots of pepper!   Yummy, it's hard for me to stop eating them.



I'll have to do without the pepper. It tears my innards apart. Specially fresh ground pepper. And I love pepper. For years before they were even popular, I always had a pepper mill in my kitchen. I found that the small ones worked best. I got a fresher grind than when the pepper seeds sat in a tall one.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> We couldn't find it either, but my husband asked the mgr and he took us right to it. It was in the aisle near the salad dressings, on a shelf with jars of grape leaves and capers. I would never have found it on my own. I think it was around $7 for a 16 oz jar. I will be making a lot of hummus because my daughter and daughter in law are going to be wanting some, so I can easily use this size jar. The first time I made it I made it without the tahini and they all loved it, but I want it to be authentic. I noticed that tanini is very high fat, but It must be good fat because it only listed 3.5 gm of sat fat out of a total of 23 gm.
> 
> I never liked chick peas plain, but I sure do like hummus!


 
Actually, I never did ask Giant Eagle where it was.
I was standing in Wegmans last week waiting for something at the counter, turned, and there it was, right at the end of the aisle across from me


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Actually, I never did ask Giant Eagle where it was.
> I was standing in Wegmans last week waiting for something at the counter, turned, and there it was, right at the end of the aisle across from me




We don't have Wegmans, just Giant Eagle and Shop and Save.  There's also Foodland but not in my area.  I couldn't find it in Walmart but our Walmart is small.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 14, 2013)

The only time I had them plain was when I saw them on a salad bar.  My 5 year old grandson loves them and just eats them up.  Imagine that!  We took him to the salad bar and he said he wants chicken peas.  They didn't do anything for me.  That was before I found out that that's what hummus is made from.  I am trying to have beans in my diet in some form most days.  What you hear is true, once your body gets used to having them, the issues become less and less, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 14, 2013)

Every time I take inventory on my basement shelves I think "no more chickpeas!"  Then when canned legumes are on sale I forget and...bring home more chickpeas.  I keep meaning to write down what else I need to make Balela salad so I buy the right ingredients to make it at home.  OTOH, after looking at that recipe I might be golden!  All I need are black beans and I usually have at least one can on hand.  Had Trader Joe's Balela once and loved it, but not enough to spend over $3 for a half-pint container.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Every time I take inventory on my basement shelves I think "no more chickpeas!"  Then when canned legumes are on sale I forget and...bring home more chickpeas.  I keep meaning to write down what else I need to make Balela salad so I buy the right ingredients to make it at home.  OTOH, after looking at that recipe I might be golden!  All I need are black beans and I usually have at least one can on hand.  Had Trader Joe's Balela once and loved it, but not enough to spend over $3 for a half-pint container.


That salad looks yummy. I think I will have to give this a try.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 15, 2013)

A disclaimer here taxy:  I've never made Balela, just eaten it.  Some recipes call for mint too.  Not a fan since I got sick on Creme de Menthe on our honeymoon, but the Trader Joe's pre-made doesn't have mint.  I'm trying this recipe sometime Sunday or Monday, in case you want a review.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> A disclaimer here taxy:  I've never made Balela, just eaten it.  Some recipes call for mint too.  Not a fan since I got sick on Creme de Menthe on our honeymoon, but the Trader Joe's pre-made doesn't have mint.  I'm trying this recipe sometime Sunday or Monday, in case you want a review.


I had the impression that you hadn't actually tried making it yet.

I rather dislike mint. But, a bit of mint in some recipes can be quite nice. It shouldn't be noticeable.

 Creme de Menthe is vile stuff. I once had it in a drinkable form in Spain. We asked the bar tender to make his favourite drink for himself and us. I was quietly horrified when he served us a foamy, green drink. It was green creme de menthe and goat's milk, shaken 'til it foamed. It was actually quite nice. Colour me surprised.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 18, 2013)

I made my first batch of Hummus since I bought the Tahini and boy!  What a difference!  I also bought some roasted red peppers for an add in, and also some chipoltle pepper powder.  

When I rinsed this can of chick peas they peeled themselves under the water.  All I had to do was pick out the loose skins.  I was tasting them as I went along and found out that I do like them plain, too.  The only time I had had them before was on a salad bar, and I don't know what they did to them, but I didn't like them.  So now I will also try them with tomatoes as suggested here.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It seems like it would be pretty good.
> So chick peas... those are garbanzo or chi chi beans, right? They come in a can?


Yes, chick peas are garbanzos and you can buy them ready cooked in cans or, as the OP used them, they come dried in packets.

You can (and I do when I'm in a hurry) use tinned chick peas but leave out the soaking and cooking. Hummus is better though when you start from scratch with dried chick peas. You can also make it without tahini paste but it tastes best with it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bumped this because I added toasted sesame seeds to the hummus today. Yum. Chickpeas, roasted cumin seeds, coriander seeds, cayenne pepper (pulsed that in the spice mill), 4 cloves garlic, juice of one lemon, lemon zest, 1/2 jalapeno pepper, about 30 oz. cooked chickpeas, olive oil (didn't measure), chickpea juice, tahini (didn't measure--tasted it, added more),  about 1/4 c toasted/roasted sesame seeds. Stirred in about 2 T of chopped fresh coriander before I put it in the fridge for later. Might add some roasted red pepper before we dive into it later.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 5, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> Soak 1 cup of small chick peas and 1 Tablespoon Baking Soda in water overnight.
> 
> Rinse off and soak in clean water for 2 or more hours and drain.
> 
> ...


Yum! That's how I do mine except I don't use the baking soda and I use some of the cooking water if I need tp dilute the puree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Bumped this because I added toasted sesame seeds to the hummus today. Yum. Chickpeas, roasted cumin seeds, coriander seeds, cayenne pepper (pulsed that in the spice mill), 4 cloves garlic, juice of one lemon, lemon zest, 1/2 jalapeno pepper, about 30 oz. cooked chickpeas, olive oil (didn't measure), chickpea juice, tahini (didn't measure--tasted it, added more),  about 1/4 c toasted/roasted sesame seeds. Stirred in about 2 T of chopped fresh coriander before I put it in the fridge for later. Might add some roasted red pepper before we dive into it later.



That sounds like a yummy addition.  I found sweet red peppers on sale for 4/$5, they would be nice to dip into that hummus.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds really good, CWS!  I love, love, love hummus - and especially like it with roasted red peppers.

It's also really yummy with roasted eggplant added in - oh, my is that ever good. One of my faves!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2014)

powerplant, I meant to add how wonderful your hummus looks!


----------



## mediumrare (Apr 9, 2014)

*Authentic Hummus*

This is the most authentic recipe for Hummus I have seen.   It is just as my Lebanese Grandmother would have prepared it.   It is traditionally served with untoasted pita bread.

As for a topping, during the Christmas holidays, I am often called upon to make Hummus for a get together.  I learned, again from my Grandmother that topping the hummus with chopped parsley and pomegranate seeds made it extremely festive (red and green) and the taste of the dip with the pomegranate was delicious.  I will post a photo when I find it.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 10, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> powerplant, I meant to add how wonderful your hummus looks!



Thank you! 



mediumrare said:


> This is the most authentic recipe for Hummus I have seen.   It is just as my Lebanese Grandmother would have prepared it.   It is traditionally served with untoasted pita bread.
> 
> As for a topping, during the Christmas holidays, I am often called upon to make Hummus for a get together.  I learned, again from my Grandmother that topping the hummus with chopped parsley and pomegranate seeds made it extremely festive (red and green) and the taste of the dip with the pomegranate was delicious.  I will post a photo when I find it.



Thank you, did quite a bit of research. Then lots of trial and error. Simple is better.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 14, 2014)

The nice thing about making your own is you can adjust it to your taste and control what goes into it.  I have found that most recipes have a little too much tahini for my liking, so I cut back a little on it.  It's really a tasty dip and it's healthy!


----------



## BlueIris (Apr 29, 2014)

I make hummus a little different but everyone that tastes it loves it.
Many americans find tahini a bit too strong for their tastes, but I LOVE sesame, so I came up with a great compromise. I use toasted sesame oil instead.
Also they sre a picky lot and don't care for my lemon, so I use lime. That way I get the citrus but they don't get the zippy tartness. Yes, I know some really uneducated palates, lol. But we manage.
Anyway, this may sound gross but here's my hummus recipe:
chickpeas
sea salt
lime juice
lots of garlic
toasted sesame oil
fresh cilantro leaves (or sundried tomatoes or red bell peppers, I've even used shallots. ie-something fresh. etc)
I put it all in the food processor until its creamy smooth. We eat ours with flour tortillas as decent flatbread is not available in the boonies where I live. 
Oh, and if you haven't tried fatoush (bread salad), you HAVE TO! It's so good and healthy to boot. Serve all this with some grilled lamb chops that were marinated in rosemary and some mint jelly and its an awesome feast. Ok I'm off to the grocery now, I'm craving it, lol!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 29, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It seems like it would be pretty good.
> So chick peas... those are garbanzo or chi chi beans, right? They come in a can?


Chick peas = garbanzos but I've never heard of chi chi beans.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2014)

Chi Chi Beans pac? Gosh, I haven't heard them called that in a long time. But yes, same as chick peas/garbanzo beans. Guess it's a "heartland" kind of term.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 30, 2014)

I have never heard of them called Chi Chi beans, but I found this info online.

_A Chi-Chi bean is like a chickpea, channa, or  garbanzo bean. The name comes from the Italian word for chickpea -  ceci, pronounced, CHAY-chee. _

I thought they were mexican.


----------



## CarolPa (May 18, 2014)

I found this unusual recipe.  It has the healthy fiber of the chick peas but it is actually a tasty dip for things like apples and bananas.

Peanut Butter Cookie Hummus / Weekly Recap


----------



## CWS4322 (May 18, 2014)

This week's hummus used black chickpeas, shallots, garlic, lemon juice, tahini, roasted almonds (tossed with cayenne pepper), some hot-pepper infused EVOO, "regular" EVOO, grated carrots, lemon zest, and roasted cumin. Dressed with a drizzle of almond oil, paprika, fresh coriander leaves, chopped. It was very, very good.


----------



## CarolPa (May 18, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> This week's hummus used black chickpeas, shallots, garlic, lemon juice, tahini, roasted almonds (tossed with cayenne pepper), some hot-pepper infused EVOO, "regular" EVOO, grated carrots, lemon zest, and roasted cumin. Dressed with a drizzle of almond oil, paprika, fresh coriander leaves, chopped. It was very, very good.




That sounds very good!!


----------



## breezet (May 22, 2014)

Yum! I HAVE to make it!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2014)

Yesterday made another batch of hummus. This time I used black chickpeas, garlic, 3 tsp tahini, some red pepper infused EVOO, regular EVOO, lemon juice (and some of the pulp--organic lemons are much better, thanks TL, I believe you now), roasted cumin, and a dash of sea salt. It is darned good, too. I really like the black chickpeas. Next batch I'll use 1/2 black chickpeas and 1/2 yellow chickpeas.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2014)

CWS, I don't think I said that organic lemons were better, just that I buy them when I need lemon zest. But, that would explain why my bottled lemon juice is so good. It's organic and doesn't have that nasty tasting sodium metabisulfite that's in most bottled lemon juice.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> CWS, I don't think I said that organic lemons were better, just that I buy them when I need lemon zest. But, that would explain why my bottled lemon juice is so good. It's organic and doesn't have that nasty tasting sodium metabisulfite that's in most bottled lemon juice.


They are sooooo much better...I'm sure you identified in one of your lemon dessert recipes that they were the lemon of choice. And that organic ginger--what was I thinking? I should've bought 2 or 3 lb. Can you send it on the bus? Or are you going down to visit Stirling's mom anytime soon? I'd meet you in C'wall for that ginger. I planted some, gave some to a friend, and kicked myself in the butt for not buying a lot more. Looked everywhere--no organic ginger to be found in Ottawa...not like that organic ginger. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 23, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I have never heard of them called Chi Chi beans, but I found this info online.
> 
> _A Chi-Chi bean is like a chickpea, channa, or  garbanzo bean. The name comes from the Italian word for chickpea -  ceci, pronounced, CHAY-chee. _
> 
> I thought they were mexican.


They probably were originally


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I have never heard of them called Chi Chi beans, but I found this info online.
> 
> _A Chi-Chi bean is like a chickpea, channa, or  garbanzo bean. The name comes from the Italian word for chickpea -  ceci, pronounced, CHAY-chee. _
> 
> I thought they were mexican.





Mad Cook said:


> They probably were originally


Nope, not originally Mexican. Chickpea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chickpeas have been found in Neolithic Jericho, Turkey, and Greece. Wild chickpeas were found in a cave in France, carbon dated to 6790±90 BCE.

Not from the "New World".


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 23, 2014)

Just a tip I'l share. I'm not a big fan of canned chickpeas, either. They seem to have kind of a gritty texture to me. 

If you want something hummus-like in a hurry and don't want to use dried chickpeas, I've substituted canned northern beans and they work great. Just be sure and drain them well. You'll get a nice smooth texture, and most people will not even notice the difference. In fact, I've even taken my bean hummus to work and it gets a thumbs up from the Middle Eastern people in my office.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2014)

When is hummus not hummus? I took black chickpeas, freshly squeezed orange juice, garlic, garlic scapes, pomagrante molasses, tahini, EVOO, toasted sesame seeds, toasted ground cumin and corriander...threw that all in the blender, made hummus. Very good, but when is hummus not hummus?


----------



## creative (Jul 3, 2014)

I've never added tahini to hummus.  Whilst I know the merits of sesame seeds etc. it strikes me as very cloying.  What do others think it adds to the overall taste of hummus...if anything?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2014)

creative said:


> I've never added tahini to hummus.  Whilst I know the merits of sesame seeds etc. it strikes me as very cloying.  What do others think it adds to the overall taste of hummus...if anything?


Tahini adds a smoky layer of taste to hummus. I don't find that it adds any sweetness (which is what I assume you meant by the "very cloying"). Since I make hummus almost every week, I typically play with it. Lately, I'm on the black chickpea kick. Although, I taught s/one how to make hummus the other day and made it with only the traditional ingredients, figured he could expand on it once he has mastered making basic hummus.


----------



## creative (Jul 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Tahini adds a smoky layer of taste to hummus. I don't find that it adds any sweetness (which is what I assume you meant by the "very cloying"). Since I make hummus almost every week, I typically play with it. Lately, I'm on the black chickpea kick. Although, I taught s/one how to make hummus the other day and made it with only the traditional ingredients, figured he could expand on it once he has mastered making basic hummus.


Ah...thanks. So it's the smokiness.  By cloying I meant the texture - like peanut butter that sticks to the mouth.


----------



## creative (Jul 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> When is hummus not hummus? I took black chickpeas, freshly squeezed orange juice, garlic, garlic scapes, pomagrante molasses, tahini, EVOO, toasted sesame seeds, toasted ground cumin and corriander...threw that all in the blender, made hummus. Very good, but when is hummus not hummus?


I doubt that there are any hard defining terms for this.  A chickpea paste/dip can be regarded as hummus, in my view.

However, I guess it comes under variations of traditional hummus.  

Great to be adventurous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Just a tip I'l share. I'm not a big fan of canned chickpeas, either. They seem to have kind of a gritty texture to me.
> 
> If you want something hummus-like in a hurry and don't want to use dried chickpeas, I've substituted canned northern beans and they work great. Just be sure and drain them well. You'll get a nice smooth texture, and most people will not even notice the difference. In fact, I've even taken my bean hummus to work and it gets a thumbs up from the Middle Eastern people in my office.



I make a quick bean dip from the marinated white beans found on the deli olive bar.  Excellent on crackers or crostini and can be made just using a fork to mash them.  Love it for a fast and tasty addition, especially when I find they are having a to-do at work and I didn't know beforehand.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2014)

creative said:


> Ah...thanks. So it's the smokiness.  By cloying I meant the texture - like peanut butter that sticks to the mouth.


I don't find that texture in hummus made with tahini. Actually, I don't even find it in tahini sauce. I'm not a big fan of tahini on its own, in part because of that sticky texture.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make a quick bean dip from the marinated white beans found on the deli olive bar.  Excellent on crackers or crostini and can be made just using a fork to mash them.  Love it for a fast and tasty addition, especially when I find they are having a to-do at work and I didn't know beforehand.



Are they canolloni beans?  I made a hummus recipe I saw somewhere with roasted eggplant and canolloni beans.  I liked it at first, but tired of it quickly.  The eggplant made it really different.  

The first time I made hummus I didn't have any Tahini so I made it without it and everyone liked it.  Then I bought some Tahina and have been using it ever since but I don't like it as well and only use half of what it calls for in the recipe.  I have enough left to make it one more time and probably won't buy the Tahini again.  I know some people say it's not hummus without the Tahini but if I like it better without, mine will be made without.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Are they canolloni beans?  I made a hummus recipe I saw somewhere with roasted eggplant and canolloni beans.  I liked it at first, but tired of it quickly.  The eggplant made it really different.
> 
> The first time I made hummus I didn't have any Tahini so I made it without it and everyone liked it.  Then I bought some Tahina and have been using it ever since but I don't like it as well and only use half of what it calls for in the recipe.  I have enough left to make it one more time and probably won't buy the Tahini again.  I know some people say it's not hummus without the Tahini but if I like it better without, mine will be made without.


You could try peanut butter or another nut butter (I like almond) instead of tahini, but I do like the "smoky" element that tahini adds. If you add roasted red peppers, you can get that without the tahini.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2014)

All hummus is a bean dip but not all bean dips are hummus.  

I think, at a minimum, hummus has to be made with chick peas, tahini, and oil.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Are they canolloni beans?  I made a hummus recipe I saw somewhere with roasted eggplant and canolloni beans.  I liked it at first, but tired of it quickly.  The eggplant made it really different.



Cannellini beans, yes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> All hummus is a bean dip but not all bean dips are hummus.
> 
> I think, at a minimum, hummus has to be made with chick peas, tahini, and oil.



Agree, I was just mentioning what I do for a quick, almost can't tell sub.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Agree, I was just mentioning what I do for a quick, almost can't tell sub.



Actually, I was responding to post #106.

I thought your idea was a good one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make a quick bean dip from the marinated white beans found on the deli olive bar. Excellent on crackers or crostini and can be made just using a fork to mash them. Love it for a fast and tasty addition, especially when I find they are having a to-do at work and I didn't know beforehand.


 
Sounds good, I'll have to try that with canned cannellini.  When we had a Vons grocery store here they had a nice salad bar with all kinds of tasty things.  Since it's just me, I loved being able to buy just a little bit of this and that.  Sadly, Vons is no more, it's now a fitness center.


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds good, I'll have to try that with canned cannellini.  When we had a Vons grocery store here they had a nice salad bar with all kinds of tasty things.  *Since it's just me*, I loved being able to buy just a little bit of this and that.  Sadly, Vons is no more, it's now a fitness center.



There are so many benefits to being just a one. I am elderly, live alone, am handicapped, and have my every need or want met. I am loving this stage of my life!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds good, I'll have to try that with canned cannellini.  When we had a Vons grocery store here they had a nice salad bar with all kinds of tasty things.  Since it's just me, I loved being able to buy just a little bit of this and that.  Sadly, Vons is no more, it's now a fitness center.



Safeway has an Olive Bar in the deli.  It's perfect for testing small amounts, to see if you like them or individual servings.  I use the Olive bar to make our relish trays at the holidays, since it's just the two of us.


----------

